# DoorDash Scheduling



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

What happens if you sign up for hours and don’t start on time? Do they boot you off your entire shift?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Yes, if you do not start within 30 minutes you forfeit the entire shift.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

You lose the entire shift, then you have to go back online and hope that no one else took it


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

If you wait it should open up some block because you’re not the only one that forgets. For example I never get the $3.00 promotions on time it’s always full when I click on it, but I drive to that area during the promotion time and it will usually open up.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Even if you go online within the scheduled block you still won't receive orders and when you do they'll be crappy ones.


----------

